# Save Your Shoulder And Scrape The Rack



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah, there's something about them that just feels good. I bet some dudes won't do them because it looks too "Smith machine"ish. lol I avoid MP's all together but when I get the itch, these fit the bill.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 12, 2015)

My gym would kick me out real quick if I did that


----------



## Paolos (Jun 12, 2015)

Gonna give that a shot ....joint pain is something I deal with daily so it may be an option for my shoulders.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the idea of the hard sustained contraction at the top, going to try it for sure.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> My gym would kick me out real quick if I did that



That's when you tell them to eat a bag of dicks and then take your money elsewhere to a real gym


----------



## goodfella (Jun 12, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> My gym would kick me out real quick if I did that



Ha exactly what I was going to say, but none the less, looks like a great movement!


----------



## Azog (Jun 13, 2015)

These are nice except I have to get on my knees to do them. ****ing noodle arms.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2015)

snake said:


> Yeah, there's something about them that just feels good. I bet some dudes won't do them because it looks too "Smith machine"ish. lol I avoid MP's all together but when I get the itch, these fit the bill.



That's me you're talking about. I don't see how it's different from a smith press.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's me you're talking about. I don't see how it's different from a smith press.



The bar is not fixed like a smith.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 13, 2015)

I like regular overhead pressing but it doesn't hurt my shoulders though.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm gonna try these on my own rack when I get a chance


----------



## conan (Jun 13, 2015)

John Meadows is the man!  I've been following him for quite some time and he has some pretty interesting training methods (mountain dog training) http://mountaindogdiet.com/ worth checking out.

I really dig his "Meadows Row" as a nice variation to throw into my back workouts.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY4YjAHcWrw


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2015)

Meadows is pretty bad ass for a body builder. But ya not much different than a smith-machine press except you usually see guys seated while doing OHP on a smith machine. Stationary lower body & fixed range of motion = fuccked up joints & connecting tissue. If you're standing, you can maneuver your body slightly while pressing to release pressure on your shoulder joint, tendons, and ligaments.


I think a smith machine (if you were standing) would be safer than a regular OHP. The only problem is who is short enough to stand and extend their arms in a smith machine?

In terms of shoulder integrity, I would think:

Scrape the Rack Press > Standing Smith Machine OHP > Free Standing OHP


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2015)

ill try these but, i guess they are done at the end of a lift? or is it a lift in its self? kind of confused...


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Would these be designed to replace the typical standing OHP or are they an accessory to it?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Would these be designed to replace the typical standing OHP or are they an accessory to it?



Replacement.


----------

